# Trysler Grounds LORAN #s



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

An old friend died a bunch of years ago, maybe '83 or so. His widow gave mehis favoritepage of LORAN numbers for the Trysler Grounds several years ago. I live about 500 miles from these spots so they are doing me no good what so ever. I wonder if they would be a good selling point for my e-Books?

I've only fished a couple of them and there is absolutely no chance of me trailering my boat that far with gas prices so high, actually, my little boat doesn't have the range to reach them even if I lived in P'cola.

The contents of my first e-book has been illustrated and edited. Now all I have to do is get it into E-book format. 

It will be called "101 Fishing Tips" from fishcatching101.com. Vol. 1 Several of thetips I have posted here are in Vol 1.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll tell you like you said with gas where it is now there are a lot less people fishing, especially long distance. How far are the numbers from the pass?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The Trysler grounds are 25 to 30 miles to the SW of pensacola Pass.


----------

